# Impromptu Meet Up In Leamington Spa



## Bubbsie (Jul 14, 2018)

A few of us met for an impromptu meeting in Leamington Spa today...we spent the afternoon eating...talking & laughing  a lot...I enjoyed it so much & there were presents from China too...thank you Vince

   

@Marsbartoastie @Vince_UK @Mark Parrott @New-journey


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 14, 2018)

Those attending
 @Vince_UK 
 @Marsbartoastie 
 @New-journey 
 @Mark Parrott & Mrs P


----------



## Amigo (Jul 14, 2018)

So that’s why you had to tash away to Leamington Spa Bubbsie! 

Hope you had a lovely time 

No photos of you Bubbsie?


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 14, 2018)

The group


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 14, 2018)

Amigo said:


> So that’s why you had to tash away to Leamington Spa Bubbsie!
> 
> Hope you had a lovely time
> 
> No photos of you Bubbsie?


Only one in the group photo Amigo...I couldn't pose I had to hold my moustache on...I just couldn't stop laughing...I laughed the whole afternoon...it was great fun...home now exhausted.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jul 14, 2018)

It was a terrific day and great to meet everyone.
Well worth the 4 hr drive lol.
Hope we can do it again when I get back in October.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> It was a terrific day and great to meet everyone.
> Well worth the 4 hr drive lol.
> Hope we can do it again when I get back in October.


We'll book you in Vince...my poor ribs are aching...I haven't laughed so much for a long time...good to see you today...we may hold you to that meet in October.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 14, 2018)

Pleased you had a good day.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 14, 2018)

Good to hear you had a great time


----------



## stephknits (Jul 14, 2018)

Glad you had a good time.  I must have missed this meet up - my parents live in Leamington Spa, so am often there.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jul 15, 2018)

I am now going to have 2 Bacon and Egg sarnies on LIDL protien rolls, YES LIDL which @Marsbartoastie very kindly gave me from the only known global reserves in existence and for which she is the officially appointed custodian.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 15, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I am now going to have 2 Bacon and Egg sarnies on LIDL protien rolls, YES LIDL which @Marsbartoastie very kindly gave me from the only known global reserves in existence and for which she is the officially appointed custodian.


I can't believe she gave them all to you...or she has an illicit supply stored somewhere in South London...did you get the location Vince?


----------



## Vince_UK (Jul 15, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I can't believe she gave them all to you...or she has an illicit supply stored somewhere in South London...did you get the location Vince?


That is protected uner the Official Secrets Act.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 15, 2018)

I finally found one @Amigo .it's not the most flattering one I've had taken but we were laughing so much it didn't really matter.


----------



## Sally W (Jul 15, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I am now going to have 2 Bacon and Egg sarnies on LIDL protien rolls, YES LIDL which @Marsbartoastie very kindly gave me from the only known global reserves in existence and for which she is the officially appointed custodian.


@Vince_UK Lidl rolls!!?? Where can I buy these!?


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 15, 2018)

stephknits said:


> Glad you had a good time.  I must have missed this meet up - my parents live in Leamington Spa, so am often there.


It wasn't a formal DUK meeting...just a few of us who decided to get together at short notice...quite spontaneous really...the next time we meet up you'd be very welcome to come & join us Steph...I think we plan to meet around October...we'll let you know.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 15, 2018)

Sally W said:


> @Vince_UK Lidl rolls!!?? Where can I buy these!?


You can't Sally...LIDL don't make them anymore...Vince's ones came from a secret stash @Marsbartoastie has stored in her freezer.


----------



## Sally W (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh! And she gave them to Vince...I’d have been holding onto them lucky Vince


----------



## Vince_UK (Jul 15, 2018)

Sally W said:


> @Vince_UK Lidl rolls!!?? Where can I buy these!?





Sally W said:


> @Vince_UK Lidl rolls!!?? Where can I buy these!?


black market LIDL rolls from a secret stash lol


----------



## Mark T (Jul 15, 2018)

Loving the 'staches'.

You might of started something for other meets.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 15, 2018)

Mark T said:


> Loving the 'staches'.
> 
> You might of started something for other meets.


We have some left Mark?


----------



## Amigo (Jul 15, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I finally found one @Amigo .it's not the most flattering one I've had taken but we were laughing so much it didn't really matter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9513



Nice photo Bubbsie...you look like partners in crime (or is that in low carb?)


----------



## Amigo (Jul 15, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> You can't Sally...LIDL don't make them anymore...Vince's ones came from a secret stash @Marsbartoastie has stored in her freezer.



Give it time and you’ll work out a recipe for them I’m sure Bubbsie!  Actually, MBT is clever at these things, she’s probably making them herself!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jul 15, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Nice photo Bubbsie...you look like partners in crime (or is that in low carb?)


Both lol.. Need keep in with the lawyers you know Amigo. You never know,  I may need one in the future someday...
Hope to get s generous discount.
The Chinese call it quanxi -- connections


----------



## Vince_UK (Jul 15, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> We have some left Mark?


Do  good deal.....


----------



## Vince_UK (Jul 15, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Give it time and you’ll work out a recipe for them I’m sure Bubbsie!  Actually, MBT is clever at these things, she’s probably making them herself!


I will patent it for her and act as her Agent.... for a small fee of course


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 15, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Give it time and you’ll work out a recipe for them I’m sure Bubbsie!  Actually, MBT is clever at these things, she’s probably making them herself!


I do have a recipe for them Amigo...but TBH I prefer the bread & the keto rolls now...no these are the genuine article...forward thinking on her part...loads stashed away in her freezer.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 15, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I will patent it for her and act as her Agent.... for a small fee of course


Of course you need more money...what with your ludicrously small pension that is more meagre than most people get to live on (did I get it all in there ?).


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 15, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Nice photo Bubbsie...you look like partners in crime (or is that in low carb?)


I forgot my shades Amigo...I wouldn't mind ordinarily but I had the best 'gangsta' pair  there


----------



## Vince_UK (Jul 15, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Of course you need more money...what with your ludicrously small pension that is more meagre than most people get to live on (did I get it all in there ?).


YUP


----------



## Carolg (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks like you all had a good time. Nice photos


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 16, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Looks like you all had a good time. Nice photos


We had a great time Carol...it was worth the drive...good food...good company & plenty of laughing...an ideal afternoon.


----------



## nickinwarwick (Jul 29, 2018)

Ah. I've been away a few months and would have been up for this 

Love Cote Brasserie too.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jul 30, 2018)

nickinwarwick said:


> Ah. I've been away a few months and would have been up for this
> 
> Love Cote Brasserie too.


I am sure Nick there will be more opportunities.
Was a great day and tat restaurant is indeed very nice.
I have fallen in love with Leamington Spa.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 30, 2018)

nickinwarwick said:


> Ah. I've been away a few months and would have been up for this
> 
> Love Cote Brasserie too.


Likely another one round about October Nick...so if you're around you'd be welcome to come...as @Vince_UK says it was a great day.


----------

